# Can't access services, depending on domain



## BigDaveyL (May 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I am slowly moving my services over to a RootBSD VPS. I set up DNS, web and FTP on my VPS. I set up mydomain.org, ftp.mydomain.org and www.mydomain.org to all resolve to my IP address of my VPS.  Everything seems to resolve correctly.

However,  I can only access my services though www.mydomain.org or ftp.mydomain.org but not mydomain.org.  I used nmap and it appears nothing is listening on mydomain.org (but they are listening on the others).

How can I fix this?


----------



## inky (May 24, 2012)

Hello, please show DNS zone for your domain. Seems you don't have an A record for your domain itself, just for the services.


----------

